# Holiday Cheese Smoke



## sound1 (Nov 30, 2012)

To go along with the Canadian Bacon in the gift baskets, The wife suggested (Ya know what I mean) that I smoke of some Pepper Jack and Sharp Cheddar. She loves smoked cheese but does not like a heavy smoke, so the wood of choice...Cherry.

A Link to the CB smoke  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/130547/a-little-canadian-bacon-for-the-holidays

A local restaurant ordered the cheese for me and I am very pleased with the Sharp. Almost had the flavor of most extra sharps that I like but not as nearly crumbly as most.













PB290262.JPG



__ sound1
__ Nov 30, 2012






Pulled out the old E-string and a couple chunks of dowel and sliced it up.













PB290266.JPG



__ sound1
__ Nov 30, 2012






Into the MES. Light the AMNPS. Turn on the heat for 3 minutes to get a draft going and all is good.  I gave this about a 4.5 hour smoke. I Know that seems a bit long but most of you guys can't go by my times. My AMNPS seems to burn much slower than what I hear you get. I think it's the 6600ft altitude. With dust I get almost 5hrs per row. So i figure... same amount of dust/pellets equates to the same amount of smoke...don't know but seems to work with the equipment I have.













PB290276.JPG



__ sound1
__ Nov 30, 2012






Now I have 21 packets sealed up for the baskets in the fridge for the two week sleep. Although it looks like the cheeses are touching, they are not. The chunks are about 1 inch thick and were spaced 3/4-1 inch apart before the vacuum was applied. When you suck it down, it forms a barrier between the chunks then pulls them together.

BTW...This is the first time using the rolls from Vacuum Sealers Unlimited. When you first look at them, they look quite different from what I am accustom to seeing. WOW these things work great. I would highly recommend them for your sealing needs...the low price is just an added value.













PB300279.JPG



__ sound1
__ Nov 30, 2012






Another successful smoke...I'm just waiting for the next "suggested" project.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 30, 2012)

Thats some good lookin cheese.


----------



## sound1 (Dec 1, 2012)

THX..


----------



## roadkill cafe (Dec 1, 2012)

Very nice looking cheese. I'll have to try the cherry someday.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 1, 2012)

Nice Gifts!!

Can't be more simpler than giving away some smoked cheese for Christmas

TJ


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 1, 2012)

Nice Job


----------



## hitechredneck (Dec 2, 2012)

That's awesome...  Love the way you cut the blocks.  Sealing them like that makes a nice presentation for Christmas.

Have to check out the vacuum bags.  I am always looking for cheaper stuff!


----------

